# PEDRO BAÑOS: Se viene confinamiento general en China como en 2020 y el GUANO final para Europa.



## Akira. (13 Abr 2022)

*Vídeo completo: *


----------



## FranMen (13 Abr 2022)

Al menos nos dará un respiro con el precio del petróleo


----------



## EGO (13 Abr 2022)

Entonces no pasara nada.

Si Estulin,Pedro Baños,Turiel y Becerra dicen algo esque va a ocurrir lo contrario.


----------



## biba ecuador (13 Abr 2022)

Compré acciones de Repsol a 6€ y estoy a punto de venderlas en 13,50€

No estaría mal repetir la operación


----------



## ELOS (13 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Al menos nos dará un respiro con el precio del petróleo



Uuuy qué consuelo.
Está claro que ésto es otra pieza más del puzzle para llevarnos a la era medieval.

Lo que no me cuadra es la participación de China en todo ésto.


----------



## jorobachov (13 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Entonces no pasara nada.
> 
> Si Estulin,Pedro Baños,Turiel y Becerra dicen algo esque va a ocurrir lo contrario.



Totalmente


----------



## Antiparticula (13 Abr 2022)

faltan los hospitales construidos con urgencia y las columnas de humo de los hornos crematorios.


----------



## El gostoso (13 Abr 2022)

Pedro cuñao baños.


No le llamaban el sargento vateres por nada.


----------



## iconomía (13 Abr 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> faltan los hospitales construidos con urgencia y las columnas de humo de los hornos crematorios.



... y los falling chinos

... y los chinos negros





Pero que no falten chinitas


----------



## EGO (13 Abr 2022)

Segun Pedro Baños ibamos a celebrar la navidad usando velas y a base de pan con cebolla porque las cadenas logisticas iban a petar.

Ahora mismo estamos en verano y lo unico que hemos sufrido es la misma mierda que con el papel del vater, por culpa de la macacada acaparadora y su histeria con el aceite y la leche.


----------



## ComTrololo (13 Abr 2022)

show must go on, que pesaitos


----------



## la_trotona (13 Abr 2022)

Algunos aquí no decían que qué bien China, que no había mascarillas hace un tiempo mientras aquí íbamos embozalados. ¿Ahora qué opinan?


----------



## Akira. (13 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Algunos aquí no decían que qué bien China, que no había mascarillas hace un tiempo mientras aquí íbamos embozalados. ¿Ahora qué opinan?



Que al menos en Shanghai no aplauden por las ventanas celebrando su pérdida de libertades.


----------



## Josillo (13 Abr 2022)

He leído dos de sus libros : ''' así se domina el mundo '' '' dominio mundial''

Pero nunca se moja y habla de esa élite mundial y que nos están engañando.

La pela es la pela.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Abr 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Que al menos en Shanghai no aplauden por las ventanas celebrando su pérdida de libertades.



En Shanghai son bastante más expeditivos en hacer cumplir la ley, mucho más.


----------



## Economista_paco (13 Abr 2022)

Ocurrirá lo opuesto.


----------



## NORDWAND (13 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Entonces no pasara nada.
> 
> Si Estulin,Pedro Baños,Turiel y Becerra dicen algo esque va a ocurrir lo contrario.



Cierto, pero eso será mientras la impresora siga funcionando. El día que pare, ya verás como están en lo cierto.


----------



## elKaiser (13 Abr 2022)

Pues es verosimil.

Hacer un lock-up con la excusa de un virus de propiedades mágicas, tiene los efectos declarar una guerra, pero sin los inconvenientes de una declaración formal de guerra; no sé si me explico.


----------



## al loro (13 Abr 2022)

El gran karma del siglo XXI va a ser Rusia viendo cómo se hunde Europa cuando los europeos follaotaneros se reían de Rusia...


----------



## al loro (13 Abr 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Pues es verosimil.
> 
> Hacer un lock-up con la excusa de un virus de propiedades mágicas, tiene los efectos declarar una guerra, pero sin los inconvenientes de una declaración formal de guerra; no sé si me explico.



China ya está hasta los cojones de los papelitos de dólar imprimidos cuando a la FED le sale de los cojones...
Para qué matarte a currar si los otros se inventan papelitos...


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Abr 2022)

LO QUE HEMOS APRENDIDO para cuando haya una pandemia de verdad


Sabemos que la mortalidad del SARS COV-2 es ínfima comparada con otras infecciones, como la viruela, el tifus, la fiebre amarilla... etc. Y sin embargo parece que todo el mundo estuviese muy asustado con todo esto. Todo es mentira. Todo es un circo. Todo esto sólo ha sido un ensayo, un control...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (13 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En Shanghai son bastante más expeditivos en hacer cumplir la ley, mucho más.



Que aqui? por que lo dices? aqui apaleaban gente por saltarse el confinamiento, entraba la policia en casas con arietes, multaban a gente por ir a un super que estaba 200 metros mas alejado de su casa, registraban bolsas del super para tambien poner multas, y multas de 600 euros en un pais de mileuristas. EL problema es que ya lo has olvidado, se aprovechan de eso la gente no recuerda y con un poco de propaganda terminan pensando uy mira los chinos como son, cuando aqui fue peor.


----------



## olympus1 (13 Abr 2022)

Good news. La especialidad del foro,


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Pedro cuñao baños.
> 
> 
> No le llamaban el sargento vateres por nada.



Y a ti te deben llamar el cabo limpiasables, ¿no?


----------



## Akira. (13 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> LO QUE HEMOS APRENDIDO para cuando haya una pandemia de verdad
> 
> 
> Sabemos que la mortalidad del SARS COV-2 es ínfima comparada con otras infecciones, como la viruela, el tifus, la fiebre amarilla... etc. Y sin embargo parece que todo el mundo estuviese muy asustado con todo esto. Todo es mentira. Todo es un circo. Todo esto sólo ha sido un ensayo, un control...
> ...



Buen hilo.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (13 Abr 2022)

A este agente del Kremlin hay que meterlo en la cárcel.


----------



## Lukytrike (13 Abr 2022)

Pedro Baños, el nuevo todólogo de la tv.


----------



## Kenthomi (13 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Pedro cuñao baños.
> 
> 
> No le llamaban el sargento vateres por nada.



Pedro vateres??? Por qué?


----------



## olympus1 (13 Abr 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> Totalmente



Tambien aciertan.


----------



## Snowball (13 Abr 2022)

Josillo dijo:


> He leído dos de sus libros : ''' así se domina el mundo '' '' dominio mundial''
> 
> Pero nunca se moja y habla de esa élite mundial y que nos están engañando.
> 
> La pela es la pela.



Habla de la familia más rica del planeta

Los rothschild, con una fortuna de 2 billones (doble del PIB de España)


----------



## la_trotona (13 Abr 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Que aqui? por que lo dices? aqui apaleaban gente por saltarse el confinamiento, entraba la policia en casas con arietes, multaban a gente por ir a un super que estaba 200 metros mas alejado de su casa, registraban bolsas del super para tambien poner multas, y multas de 600 euros en un pais de mileuristas. EL problema es que ya lo has olvidado, se aprovechan de eso la gente no recuerda y con un poco de propaganda terminan pensando uy mira los chinos como son, cuando aqui fue peor.



Lo de saltarse con arietes se hizo muy, muy poco en comparación con China, y era cuando decían que estuviese la gente en casita y el personal montando fiestas porque ellos lo valían. Lo de registrar bolsas del súper no lo he visto (lo harían pero muy raro). Y si las multas eran tan grandes, era tan sencillo como hacer caso a lo que decían, que el confinamiento duro fue un par de meses a lo sumo. 

¿Te has olvidado ya de las UCIs a tope, gente que no tenía respiradores y no pudiendo conseguir mascarillas? ¿Es peor una multa de 600 euros o que tú o uno de tus padres no pueda conseguir un respirador para salvarle la vida?


----------



## D_M (13 Abr 2022)

Vendiendo apocalipsis.


----------



## Debunker (13 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Segun Pedro Baños ibamos a celebrar la navidad usando velas y a base de pan con cebolla porque las cadenas logisticas iban a petar.
> 
> Ahora mismo estamos en verano y lo unico que hemos sufrido es la misma mierda que con el papel del vater, por culpa de la macacada acaparadora y su histeria con el aceite y la leche.




Nunca oí a P. Baños decir eso , *demuestra donde lo dice, *pero si me advirtieron tanto Dinamarca, Austria , Alemania, Suiza y algún país más que no recuerdo, sobre el gran apagón , no solo advirtieron hicieron una campaña de anuncios en tv para la población, movilizaron sus ejércitos y todo meses antes del inicio de la guerra en Ucrania, ¿sabían que Rusia iba a atacar Ucrania?


----------



## tovarovsky (13 Abr 2022)

Pedo letrinas es asustabiegos pofesional, aunque no es descabellado lo que dice. En cualquier momento puede ocurrir una desgracia mun grande primoh!!


----------



## ciberobrero (13 Abr 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> faltan los hospitales construidos con urgencia y las columnas de humo de los hornos crematorios.




Puede ser que sólo usen la excusa del virus para simplemente no exportar sin generar un casus belli


----------



## Dr. Mabite Levrette (13 Abr 2022)

Baños acierta menos que el rumano nostrapacus.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Abr 2022)

¿Nostrabañus? ¿El mismo que un día antes de la invasión de Ucrania juraba que era "totalmente imposible" que Rusia invadiera, que no tenía ni tropas por allí?


----------



## EGO (13 Abr 2022)

Agentes del miedo.Son parte del NWO y por eso hasta les ponen sus propios programas.

Si tienes algo importante que decir duras 2 minutos en RRSS y televisiones.


----------



## Akira. (13 Abr 2022)

¿Sin concederle el beneficio de la duda? Quiero decir, puede haberse equivocado alguna vez.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (13 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Segun Pedro Baños ibamos a celebrar la navidad usando velas y a base de pan con cebolla porque las cadenas logisticas iban a petar.
> 
> Ahora mismo estamos en verano y lo unico que hemos sufrido es la misma mierda que con el papel del vater, por culpa de la macacada acaparadora y su histeria con el aceite y la leche.



Creo que estás minusvalorando lo que está pasando ya. Cualquiera que por trabajo pida ofertas suministros de casi LO QUE SEA de sector industrial o construcción lo está flipando. 

Yo tengo proveedores que les pido precio, y directamente no me lo dan. Les digo que me lo den, que me pongan si quieren en letras gigantes "válido por 15 días" y aún así tampoco.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (13 Abr 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> *Vídeo completo: *



pedro baños tenía un programa de debates bueno en internet hace años. Desde que se juntó con friker no se que dinero le entra que sus análisis son de risa.


----------



## Dj Puesto (13 Abr 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Uuuy qué consuelo.
> Está claro que ésto es otra pieza más del puzzle para llevarnos a la era medieval.
> 
> Lo que no me cuadra es la participación de China en todo ésto.



Como el primer confinamiento, ellos lo empiezan y deciden cuando cortarlo, a Europa llega en efecto bola de nieve, les otorga ventaja competitiva. 

De todos modos dudo que en Europa sean capaces de imponer un segundo confinamiento estricto, lo sé, sobreestimo a los borregos pero lo veo difícil y más en verano. Habría que inventarse una enfermedad nueva y hacer una campaña de publicidad muy buena, lo del covid y las nuevas variantes sigue asustando a unas cuantas viejas pero ya no es algo generalizado como antes.


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

Bueh, está diciendo que si China se va a un confinamiento general se lía. Eso es de cajón.
Como esto otro: China ya está desconfinando otra vez, y ha empezado a gripalizar la pandemia.
Así que no, no va a pasar lo que dice.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo de saltarse con arietes se hizo muy, muy poco en comparación con China, y era cuando decían que estuviese la gente en casita y el personal montando fiestas porque ellos lo valían. Lo de registrar bolsas del súper no lo he visto (lo harían pero muy raro). Y si las multas eran tan grandes, era tan sencillo como hacer caso a lo que decían, que el confinamiento duro fue un par de meses a lo sumo.
> 
> ¿Te has olvidado ya de las UCIs a tope, gente que no tenía respiradores y no pudiendo conseguir mascarillas? ¿Es peor una multa de 600 euros o que tú o uno de tus padres no pueda conseguir un respirador para salvarle la vida?



¿Te has olvidado ya de las UCIs a tope, gente que no tenía respiradores y no pudiendo conseguir mascarillas? ¿Es peor una multa de 600 euros o que tú o uno de tus padres no pueda conseguir un respirador para salvarle la vida?
Ejjquejjquejjta muriendo ggggggenteee ñiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.

Las medidas:

Las mascarillas:
NO SIRVEN DE NADA, DEMOSTRADO.

Los respiradores:
NO SÓLO NO HACÍAN FALTA.
EL PROTOCOLO ERA INADECUADO Y CONTRAPRODUCENTE.
CONDUCÍAN CASI SIEMPRE A DESENLACE FATAL.

Todo esto está en la literatura médica.
Se trató expedientar a médicos por decirlo.
El tratamiento actual NO CONTEMPLA NADA de estas patochadas.

Así que, ¿qué me estás contando fantoche?


----------



## reconvertido (13 Abr 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Como el primer confinamiento, ellos lo empiezan y deciden cuando cortarlo, a Europa llega en efecto bola de nieve, les otorga ventaja competitiva.
> 
> De todos modos dudo que en Europa sean capaces de imponer un segundo confinamiento estricto, lo sé, sobreestimo a los borregos pero lo veo difícil y más en verano. Habría que inventarse una enfermedad nueva y hacer una campaña de publicidad muy buena, lo del covid y las nuevas variantes sigue asustando a unas cuantas viejas pero ya no es algo generalizado como antes.



Ahora será cíclico.
Han implantado la idea en la cabeza de los borregos.


----------



## ciberobrero (13 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Nostrabañus? ¿El mismo que un día antes de la invasión de Ucrania juraba que era "totalmente imposible" que Rusia invadiera, que no tenía ni tropas por allí?




Jajaja puedes poner enlaces/capturas

Una pregunta, estamos seguros de que es coronel? Puede der que sea como el conde Lequio


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Abr 2022)

Qué bien orquestado parece todo.


----------



## EGO (13 Abr 2022)

Algunos idolatrais a un tio que ha tenido los santos cojones de llamarnos cobardes por no rebelarnos contra las restricciones del gobierno durante la pandemia.

¿Y el que hacia?¿Por que no encabezo ningun conato de rebelion?

¿Por que sigue siendo coronel en la reserva de un ejercito que esta en la "malvada y genocida" OTAN?

Todos estos hipocritas dan asco.Ademas tienen el plus de no acertar en nada y `provocar histerias masivas con sus predicciones apocalipticas.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (13 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En Shanghai son bastante más expeditivos en hacer cumplir la ley, mucho más.



Mas que mandar helicopteros al monte o a la playa pa detener a gente?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (13 Abr 2022)

Bueno creo que como dicen los chinos, crisis es oportunidad y todo esto de China y Rusia si fuéramos mas listos nos tendría que estar sirviendo para empezar a ser un poco mas autosuficientes a nivel energético y alimentario.


----------



## automono (13 Abr 2022)

como han dicho, china con la excusa de una supuesta "cepa" puede cortar las exportaciones, sin genera conflicto armado.
Mal asunto cuando somos dependientes de sus exportaciones.

Ahora que venga el cuñado a decir que los chinos sin los compradores europeos duran 2 dias, que es un gigante con pies de barro...


----------



## Furymundo (13 Abr 2022)

toda la audiencia embozalada.


----------



## elKaiser (13 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo de saltarse con arietes se hizo muy, muy poco en comparación con China, y era cuando decían que estuviese la gente en casita y el personal montando fiestas porque ellos lo valían. Lo de registrar bolsas del súper no lo he visto (lo harían pero muy raro). Y si las multas eran tan grandes, era tan sencillo como hacer caso a lo que decían, que el confinamiento duro fue un par de meses a lo sumo.
> 
> ¿Te has olvidado ya de las UCIs a tope, gente que no tenía respiradores y no pudiendo conseguir mascarillas? ¿Es peor una multa de 600 euros o que tú o uno de tus padres no pueda conseguir un respirador para salvarle la vida?



I
Ah si, vete y pregunta a los paises africanos a ver que medidas han tomado y cuantos muertos por covid ha habido.


----------



## QueVuelve (13 Abr 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> *Vídeo completo: *



El jabiertzo dice q ya los han soltado y que se acaba el confinamiento. No sé si los volverán a encerrar en 2 días pero por ahora ya se desmonta la teoria


----------



## Furymundo (13 Abr 2022)

Lo del sahara esta en este video de mi firma
lo pongo para quien no la pueda ver.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pichorrica (13 Abr 2022)

Y?

El confinamiento me lo pasé por el arco del triunfo, así que otro va a ser ya la repanocha en cuanto a hacer todo y cuando yo quiera, por muchos policías de balcón tengamos y caballeros caballeros vengan


----------



## Tonimn (13 Abr 2022)

He tenido una pesadilla.
Estaba en una camilla en un hospital y desesperado pidiendo agua y sin poder levantarme y a mi alrededor estaban ignorándome y bailando sus coreografías.


----------



## Epinikion (13 Abr 2022)

El sistema de bienestar Europeo lleva quebrado ya una temporada hijosdeperrilla, y no fue ni el Covid ni el nuevo Gargamel que se han buscado.


----------



## Bloperas (13 Abr 2022)

Se va a confinar su despreciable madre. Yo ya te digo que a mí no me meten en casa a la fuerza otra vez.

Pillo escopeta.

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HaCHa (13 Abr 2022)

A este cabezabuque lo acaban de desconfinar:


----------



## Vilux (13 Abr 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Uuuy qué consuelo.
> Está claro que ésto es otra pieza más del puzzle para llevarnos a la era medieval.
> 
> Lo que no me cuadra es la participación de China en todo ésto.



China está forzando el fin de la estafa dólar/euro. Quien quiera suministros pagará en yuanes o en oro. Para que esto ocurra nos hará enfrentar la escasez y el hambre.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Abr 2022)

*CHINA ESTA HACIENDO FALSA BANDERA TEATRERA CON SU PROPIO PUEBLO PARA TENER JUSTIFICADO EL ATAQUE ECONOMICO AL RESTO DEL MUNDO , ESTAN COMPINCHADOS CON LOS RUSOS.

HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA CHINOS Y RUSOS*


----------



## Akira. (13 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> China está forzando el fin de la estafa dólar/euro. Quien quiera suministros pagará en yuanes o en oro. Para que esto ocurra nos hará enfrentar la escasez y el hambre.



El que tenga oro que lo guarde bien. Incluso el Estado puede confiscártelo en el peor de los casos.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Algunos aquí no decían que qué bien China, que no había mascarillas hace un tiempo mientras aquí íbamos embozalados. ¿Ahora qué opinan?



*OPINO QUE LES SALIO BIEN LA JUGADA DE IRSE DE ROSITAS LA PRIMERA VEZ Y LO ESTAN REPITIENDO

PURO TEATRO*


----------



## CocoVin (13 Abr 2022)

A saber el guano que se avecina.. 

Dicen por aquí que Don pedro falla en sus predicciones, que el magufo estulin falla, que todo dios falla.

Y lo malo no es que fallen, lo malo es que se quedaran cortos de invenciones ante la RUINA que se nos viene.

Conforeros disfruten de la vida mientras nos dejen.


----------



## Vulcan86 (13 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo de saltarse con arietes se hizo muy, muy poco en comparación con China, y era cuando decían que estuviese la gente en casita y el personal montando fiestas porque ellos lo valían. Lo de registrar bolsas del súper no lo he visto (lo harían pero muy raro). Y si las multas eran tan grandes, era tan sencillo como hacer caso a lo que decían, que el confinamiento duro fue un par de meses a lo sumo.
> 
> ¿Te has olvidado ya de las UCIs a tope, gente que no tenía respiradores y no pudiendo conseguir mascarillas? ¿Es peor una multa de 600 euros o que tú o uno de tus padres no pueda conseguir un respirador para salvarle la vida?



Nadie en estepais hizo nada por mi ,porque lo tengo que hacer yo por los demás ?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (13 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Entonces no pasara nada.
> 
> Si Estulin,Pedro Baños,Turiel y Becerra dicen algo esque va a ocurrir lo contrario.



Te faltó mencionar a Rafapal


----------



## la_trotona (13 Abr 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Te has olvidado ya de las UCIs a tope, gente que no tenía respiradores y no pudiendo conseguir mascarillas? ¿Es peor una multa de 600 euros o que tú o uno de tus padres no pueda conseguir un respirador para salvarle la vida?
> Ejjquejjquejjta muriendo ggggggenteee ñiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
> 
> Las medidas:
> ...



¿Y el fantoche sabe como manejar el virus entonces con los medios que había? ¿Lo mejor entonces todos juntitos echándonos la saliva? ¿Los cirujanos se ponen las mascarillas para parecer más sexis a las enfermeras?


----------



## la_trotona (13 Abr 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Nadie en estepais hizo nada por mi ,porque lo tengo que hacer yo por los demás ?



Porque vives con más personas, y por tanto en casos especiales hay normas especiales, y si no se cumplen ,pues catigos blandos como en España, o algo más duros como en China.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Abr 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Te has olvidado ya de las UCIs a tope, gente que no tenía respiradores y no pudiendo conseguir mascarillas? ¿Es peor una multa de 600 euros o que tú o uno de tus padres no pueda conseguir un respirador para salvarle la vida?
> Ejjquejjquejjta muriendo ggggggenteee ñiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
> 
> Las medidas:
> ...



Y decís que es una gripe. O sea en Japón cuando tienen gripe los trabajadores van con máscarillas , y aquí el genio de la medicina sabe más que todos los expertos en salud pública japoneses. Joder que genio.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (13 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo de saltarse con arietes se hizo muy, muy poco en comparación con China, y era cuando decían que estuviese la gente en casita y el personal montando fiestas porque ellos lo valían. Lo de registrar bolsas del súper no lo he visto (lo harían pero muy raro). Y si las multas eran tan grandes, era tan sencillo como hacer caso a lo que decían, que el confinamiento duro fue un par de meses a lo sumo.
> 
> ¿Te has olvidado ya de las UCIs a tope, gente que no tenía respiradores y no pudiendo conseguir mascarillas? ¿Es peor una multa de 600 euros o que tú o uno de tus padres no pueda conseguir un respirador para salvarle la vida?



Vale bueno ya has demostrado que eres un retrasado, ale a ver la sexta que malos son los chinos no les dejan salir de casa.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Abr 2022)

KlatuBaradaNikto dijo:


> Mas que mandar helicopteros al monte o a la playa pa detener a gente?



Mira, mira, las imágines, el que se niega van con garfios, y no me quiero imaginar como las gastan los chinos con los infractores.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Abr 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Vale bueno ya has demostrado que eres un retrasado, ale a ver la sexta que malos son los chinos no les dejan salir de casa.



Pobre retrasado que no entiende lo que es un virus y sólo sabe insultar, venga estudia un poco y a lo mejor consigues hacer algo úitil de tu vida.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Abr 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> I
> Ah si, vete y pregunta a los paises africanos a ver que medidas han tomado y cuantos muertos por covid ha habido.



Ya sabes a donde emigrar entonces. Será que la gente no es muy dada a viajar a África.


----------



## Afista_147 (13 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo de saltarse con arietes se hizo muy, muy poco en comparación con China, y era cuando decían que estuviese la gente en casita y el personal montando fiestas porque ellos lo valían. Lo de registrar bolsas del súper no lo he visto (lo harían pero muy raro). Y si las multas eran tan grandes, era tan sencillo como hacer caso a lo que decían, que el confinamiento duro fue un par de meses a lo sumo.
> 
> ¿Te has olvidado ya de las UCIs a tope, gente que no tenía respiradores y no pudiendo conseguir mascarillas? ¿Es peor una multa de 600 euros o que tú o uno de tus padres no pueda conseguir un respirador para salvarle la vida?



Lo de los arietes no se debió hacer ni muy poco ni muy mucho, simplemente nunca se debió hacer, el estado de alarma no da carta blanca al estado ni a sus perros con pistola. Tampoco una epidemia justifica un estado de alarma.

La saturación hospitalaria real fue en puntos de España, no en toda la Península como nos vendieron los medios para justificar el atropello a nuestros derechos de nuestro querido gobierno.


----------



## ray merryman (13 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Entonces no pasara nada.
> 
> Si Estulin,Pedro Baños,Turiel y Becerra dicen algo esque va a ocurrir lo contrario.



Pues últimamente el coronel no da puntada sin hilo y está contando cosas interesantes


----------



## davitin (13 Abr 2022)

Todas las grandes potencias se han aliado para destrozar europa, con el apoyo de la clase politica europea, esto es increible, de pelicula de terror.


----------



## davitin (13 Abr 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Uuuy qué consuelo.
> Está claro que ésto es otra pieza más del puzzle para llevarnos a la era medieval.
> 
> Lo que no me cuadra es la participación de China en todo ésto.



Que es lo que no te cuadra? hay una serie de elites de iluminados que quieren transformar euopa, paa ello tienen que destruir su economia, china, rusia y eeuu pasan de ese "nuevo" modelo, pero oye, estan encantadisimos de colaborar para quitarse de encima definitivamente a un competidor como la Union Europea.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (13 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> He tenido una pesadilla.
> Estaba en una camilla en un hospital y desesperado pidiendo agua y sin poder levantarme y a mi alrededor estaban ignorándome y bailando sus coreografías.



Que miedo


----------



## reconvertido (13 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Y decís que es una gripe. O sea en Japón cuando tienen gripe los trabajadores van con máscarillas , y aquí el genio de la medicina sabe más que todos los expertos en salud pública japoneses. Joder que genio.



Y hay papers demostrando, PRECISAMENTE EN JAPÓN que las mascarillas NO CAMBIAN LA TASA DE CONTAGIO.
PAYASO, QUE ERES UN PAYASO Y UN BOCAS.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (13 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo de saltarse con arietes se hizo muy, muy poco en comparación con China, y era cuando decían que estuviese la gente en casita y el personal montando fiestas porque ellos lo valían. Lo de registrar bolsas del súper no lo he visto (lo harían pero muy raro). Y si las multas eran tan grandes, era tan sencillo como hacer caso a lo que decían, que el confinamiento duro fue un par de meses a lo sumo.
> 
> ¿Te has olvidado ya de las UCIs a tope, gente que no tenía respiradores y no pudiendo conseguir mascarillas? ¿Es peor una multa de 600 euros o que tú o uno de tus padres no pueda conseguir un respirador para salvarle la vida?



Lo de los respiradores ya se sabe que fue otra de las meteduras de pata de la mejor sanidad del mundo y de la histeria creada por la prensa.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y el fantoche sabe como manejar el virus entonces con los medios que había? ¿Lo mejor entonces todos juntitos echándonos la saliva? ¿Los cirujanos se ponen las mascarillas para parecer más sexis a las enfermeras?



De nuevo el imbécil confundiendo "hacer algo, lo que sea" con "hacer algo que funcione".

Hacer algo que NO FUNCIONA es peor que NO HACER NADA cuando no se sabe qué hacer.

Aparte de eso sí, se sabe desde primavera del 2020, desde que los médicos italianos hicieron las autopsias EN CONTRA DE LA ORDEN DE LA OMS.
A los 3 meses escasos de esta patochada se sabía lo de los respiradores.
Pero a la payasitos como tú os metieron el miedo en el cuerpo y seguís con él.
Rejjpiradorejj, rejjpiradorejj moriremojj sin respiradoerjj.
Payaso imbécil.


----------



## Soy forero (13 Abr 2022)

En octubre espero


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (13 Abr 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> A saber el guano que se avecina..
> 
> Dicen por aquí que Don pedro falla en sus predicciones, que el magufo estulin falla, que todo dios falla.
> 
> ...



Muchas de las cosas que se anuncian van a ocurrir, la cuestión es cuándo.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (13 Abr 2022)

Afista_147 dijo:


> Lo de los arietes no se debió hacer ni muy poco ni muy mucho, simplemente nunca se debió hacer, el estado de alarma no da carta blanca al estado ni a sus perros con pistola. Tampoco una epidemia justifica un estado de alarma.
> 
> La saturación hospitalaria real fue en puntos de España, no en toda la Península como nos vendieron los medios para justificar el atropello a nuestros derechos de nuestro querido gobierno.



De acuerdo en todo, menos en lo de querido gobierno. Se ve que eres un tío elegante. Yo me cago en este gobierno de mierda y en todos los que vengan en el mismo plan.


----------



## Lain Coubert (13 Abr 2022)

Menudo magufo estratega, cómo le gusta hundirse en la mierda...


----------



## zirick (13 Abr 2022)

Solo el MadMax arreglaría éste despropósito social-comunista. 

Viva el MadMax


----------



## wanamaker (13 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que no va a pasar.
A la estrategia china de usar el covid como excusa en su guerra economica no le veo mucho recorrido.
Shangai es el mayor puerto del mundo y por eso lo han hecho, pero no veo que hacerlo con todo el pais les beneficie.


----------



## Bartleby (13 Abr 2022)

Que esto es una guerra hibrida es algo que debería haber quedado claro, que todo acontecimiento que viene sucediendo a lo largo de los últimos años responde a un guion establecido también. Que lo que está sucediendo en China forma parte de esa guerra mundial en la que estamos inmersos y que, previsiblemente tendrá muy graves consecuencias, también.


----------



## Niño prodigio (13 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Entonces no pasara nada.
> 
> Si Estulin,Pedro Baños,Turiel y Becerra dicen algo esque va a ocurrir lo contrario.



Y Pablo Gil!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

Muere más gente en china tirándose por la ventana que del covid


----------



## El Lonchafinista (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> A este cabezabuque lo acaban de desconfinar:



Que asco de dictadura comunista, en fin...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Abr 2022)

Pedro Guanos dice que guano


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Entonces no pasara nada.
> 
> Si Estulin,Pedro Baños,Turiel y Becerra dicen algo esque va a ocurrir lo contrario.



Y rafailpal


----------



## rulifu (13 Abr 2022)

Que le encierren ya a ese vejestorio


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (13 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> A este cabezabuque lo acaban de desconfinar:



Qué puta distopía.


----------



## frankie83 (13 Abr 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Compré acciones de Repsol a 6€ y estoy a punto de venderlas en 13,50€
> 
> No estaría mal repetir la operación



Por eso muchos sois cómplices de este sistema que necesita crisis continua para seguir manteniéndose con vida 

hacéis bien en ganar dinero en bolsa pero de alguna forma contribuís a lo que hay


----------



## UpSpain (13 Abr 2022)

*rojo rojeando y desinformando*


----------



## Madafaca (13 Abr 2022)

La tríada Baños-Centeno-Becerra dan mas juego que un millón de Modrics.


----------



## alas97 (13 Abr 2022)

no puede ser, si son los más bakunado del mundo. esto no puede estar pasando.

¿otra ola? 

estos eran los que decían que occidente lo había hecho mal con los confinamientos y ahora están confinados de nuevo.


----------



## amigos895 (13 Abr 2022)

¿Hay fecha?


----------



## joalan (13 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Porque vives con más personas, y por tanto en casos especiales hay normas especiales, y si no se cumplen ,pues catigos blandos como en España, o algo más duros como en China.



Eres tontísimo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Abr 2022)

¿Pero este no se habia retirado definitivamente?

Qué indeciso joder macho.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Abr 2022)

joalan dijo:


> Eres tontísimo



Y tú eres imbécil perdido, que no sabes hilar dos argumentos, pero algo de vida le das al floro.


----------



## antonio estrada (13 Abr 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Por eso muchos sois cómplices de este sistema que necesita crisis continua para seguir manteniéndose con vida
> 
> hacéis bien en ganar dinero en bolsa pero de alguna forma contribuís a lo que hay



Contribuye en nada. Los españoles que invertimos somos menos del 3%. Datos oficiales de la CNMV.









¿Dónde guardan (o invierten) los españoles su dinero?


Las familias incrementaron sus ahorros durante 2020 en una tendencia que se mantiene este año a causa de la contención del gasto por la pandemia. Sin embargo, pocas saben cómo gestionar estos ahorros para que no pierdan valor



estardondeestes.com





Nosotros no somos el problema, porque somos nada.


----------



## Gusman (13 Abr 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> A este agente del Kremlin hay que meterlo en la cárcel.



Junto con los agentes de la OTAN...


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Abr 2022)

¿EEUU puede ser autárquica? En absoluto, son los mayores consumidores de todo el planeta.


----------



## Boker (13 Abr 2022)

Lo que pasa es que el régimen socialista - comunista chinorri desde el principio optó por la política de 0 casos.
A diferencia de nosotros, ellos están muy vírgenes con respecto al virus
Y ahora se tienen que poner así. O eso, o les van a venir olas como la de Lombardía en abril 2020.


----------



## Asurbanipal (13 Abr 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que el régimen socialista - comunista chinorri desde el principio optó por la política de 0 casos.
> A diferencia de nosotros, ellos están muy vírgenes con respecto al virus
> Y ahora se tienen que poner así. O eso, o les van a venir olas como la de Lombardía en abril 2020.



Y que tienen una burrada de población viviendo hacinada en ciudades bestiales.


----------



## Tercios (13 Abr 2022)

Claro que si joder

reset fuerte

MACHÁCALOS TITO KLAUSS, MÉALES POR ENCIMA DESDE EL JET

MUERTE Y DESTRUCCIÓN POR EL BIEN COMÚN. PROGRESO DURO


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (13 Abr 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> A este agente del Kremlin hay que meterlo en la cárcel.



Nunca falta un boludo, pidiendo que los _gashegos_ hagan desaparecer a un coronel por contar una verdad incómoda al Régimen.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (13 Abr 2022)

Es lo que quisieron las propias élites de la UE durante 20 años, hasta que no lo consiguieron no están contentos, neofeudalismo corporativo. Eso sí que luego no vendan que es la civilización superior no teniendo recursos, ni bienestar y siendo títeres de Washington, al menos que tengan el decoro.


----------



## mindugi (13 Abr 2022)

¿otro asedio por timovirus?
espero que nwoflix estrene buenas series


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (13 Abr 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Uuuy qué consuelo.
> Está claro que ésto es otra pieza más del puzzle para llevarnos a la era medieval.
> 
> Lo que no me cuadra es la participación de China en todo ésto.



pues supongo que ser los que se reparten el mundo al poder ser más autárquicos como EEUU, entre los 2, y dejar a la UE, Rusia por el camino, y en parte el bloque occidental para EEUU y el bloque asiático para China, que China quisiera más un mundo multipolar y con menos rollos pero visto lo visto también irían "al arte de la guerra". De todas formas ya estoy teniendo algo de dudas que alguien pueda toser al tío Sam, sigue siendo demasiado astutos los anglosajones a pesar de su prepotencia.


----------



## jorobachov (13 Abr 2022)

Este hombre tiene la misma credibilidad de jeta ele. Nunca acierta ni por equivocación. Menudo geoestratego de mis cojones


----------



## El gostoso (13 Abr 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> Este hombre tiene la misma credibilidad de jeta ele. Nunca acierta ni por equivocación. Menudo geoestratego de mis cojones



Este ganará a su Manolo, que pinta que pierde aceite, al Risk, y se creerá el general Patton


----------



## Felson (13 Abr 2022)

Baños se debería dar una ducha, como todos hemos hecho para quitarnos la caraja de una noche de juerga en la OTAN.


----------



## Domm (13 Abr 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> *Vídeo completo: *



"Ejtao de vienestah heuropedo" 

Seguridad social que te da cita dentro de tres o cuatro meses y que si hay plandemia y tienes más de 50 te deja morir en la calle o tu casa.

Policía homosexual que se caja de miedo cuando tiene que poner orden entre negros o moros, pero a tí te ponen más hasta porque "tienen la a impresión" sin pruebas de que revisaste la velocidad permitida.

Políticos vendidos que le siguen el juego a los del otro partido para repartirse el botín del erario nacional en corrupción y estupideces. Qué endeudan al estado por las próximas dos o tres generaciones para costear chiringuitos de género que dicen que los hombres somos violadores y leyes que nos pueden meter en la cárcel por culpa de las afiebradas y pervertidas fantasías de las mujeres.

"Estado de bienestar", por mi puede desaparecer por completo y cuánto antes mejor.


----------



## El pichín<3 (13 Abr 2022)

QueVuelve dijo:


> El jabiertzo dice q ya los han soltado y que se acaba el confinamiento. No sé si los volverán a encerrar en 2 días pero por ahora ya se desmonta la teoria



Yo vivo en china y ya te aseguro que el confinamiento va a durar hasta mediados de mayo. 
Se estan relajando medidas en shangai, pero en las ciudades de jiangsu que es la provincia que esta al lado de shangai siguen con restricciones a tope y cerrando barrios


----------



## Comandante otto (13 Abr 2022)

Este es nuestro bill vacunas,versión PACO


----------



## sirpask (13 Abr 2022)

¿Nos vamos a Hungría a vivir o que?


----------



## jlmmin37 (13 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Segun Pedro Baños ibamos a celebrar la navidad usando velas y a base de pan con cebolla porque las cadenas logisticas iban a petar.
> 
> Ahora mismo estamos en verano y lo unico que hemos sufrido es la misma mierda que con el papel del vater, por culpa de la macacada acaparadora y su histeria con el aceite y la leche.



Pues su predicción (y la de muchas personas) no fue descabellada. Desde 2021 las materias primas escasean y han subido mucho el precio, los componentes electrónicos escasean y han subido su precio (hasta tal punto, que el Dr. Sánchez se propone hacer de Españistán un emporio de la fabricación de microchips).


----------



## Wein (13 Abr 2022)

hasta que lleguemos al nivel de estado de bienestar ruso, de cuando iba bien Rusia, falta mucho que caer mucho todavía,


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (13 Abr 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Uuuy qué consuelo.
> Está claro que ésto es otra pieza más del puzzle para llevarnos a la era medieval.
> 
> Lo que no me cuadra es la participación de China en todo ésto.



No es era medieval, ojalá, es era global. Y china quiere ser la emperatriz del globo.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (13 Abr 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Nunca falta un boludo, pidiendo que los _gashegos_ hagan desaparecer a un coronel por contar una verdad incómoda al Régimen.



Vamos a ver majadero, soy guipuzcoano, no tengo ni de refilón familia en Argentina, si así fuese lo diría sin problema.

El de mi avatar ha sido de los pocos que ha sabido tratar a la inmundicia roja como tú.


----------



## 121 (13 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Pedro cuñao baños.
> 
> 
> No le llamaban el sargento vateres por nada.



Nunca fue sargento


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Abr 2022)

__

LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV 10.2K views20:27
NO VUELVE, NI PROBABLEMENTE LO HAGA., PENDIENTES DE "SU COSTILLA"


*TENIS/GODÓ
El jugador balear no se ha recuperado a tiempo de sus problemas en las costillas y no podrá defender su título de campeón en Barcelona*

*yeppp..*









Rafa Nadal no podrá defender su título de campeón del Godó

13/04/2022 13:11 CESTActualizado a 13/04/2022 13:24 CEST

aun notoa cosillas raras por la enzima del grafeno y la cobra gey











Rumor: - Mundo deportivo anuncia que RAFA NADAL ES BAJA OFICIAL para el torneo Conde Godo. Le dura la Picadura de Cobra Gay en costillas


LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV 10.2K views20:27 NO VUELVE, NI PROBABLEMENTE LO HAGA., PENDIENTES DE "SU COSTILLA" TENIS/GODÓ El jugador balear no se ha recuperado a tiempo de sus problemas en las costillas y no podrá defender su título de campeón en Barcelona...




www.burbuja.info





El Barcelona Open Banc Sabadell-Trofeo Conde de Godó 2022 tendrá nuevo campeón.* Rafa Nadal no podrá defender su título tras confirmar la organización su baja debido a los problemas en las costillas *que sufrió durante la disputa del pasado Masters 1000 de Indian Wells.
"Finalmente, Rafa Nadal no disputará el Barcelona Open Banc Sabadell 2022 al no poder recuperarse a tiempo de su lesión en las costillas. *El jugador trabajó al máximo para poder disputar el torneo por decimoséptima vez y fue duda hasta el último momento, pero ha tenido que renunciar*" apunta el comunicado oficial.
El campeón del Open de Australia, que todavía no ha retomado los entrenamientos, * anunció el 22 de marzo que estaría de baja entre cuatro y seis semanas debido a una "fisura en las costillas" *sufrida en el partido de semifinales de Indian Wells contra Carlos Alcaraz.​


----------



## qbit (13 Abr 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Cierto, pero eso será mientras la impresora siga funcionando. El día que pare, ya verás como están en lo cierto.



La impresora depende de que los países exportadores acepten papelitos occidentales, y eso está cambiando. De ahí el nerviosismo.


----------



## Ratona001 (13 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Entonces no pasara nada.
> 
> Si Estulin,Pedro Baños,Turiel y Becerra dicen algo esque va a ocurrir lo contrario.



El Pedro Baños ya me cae gordo. 

Osea primero dice que es improbable una guerra en Ucrania. A los 3 días empezó la guerra. 

Luego dice que no volverá a un plató de televisión y que se borra de todas las redes sociales que necesita un respiro. 5 días después le ves en horizonte. 

Es un attention whore de cuidado. Y más retrasaos son los que se dejan 300€ en sus cursos onlin de geopolítica


----------



## Decimus (13 Abr 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> El Pedro Baños ya me cae gordo.
> 
> Osea primero dice que es improbable una guerra en Ucrania. A los 3 días empezó la guerra.
> 
> ...




Pero en serio????????? jajajajajajaajjaja


----------



## Ratona001 (13 Abr 2022)

Parece que se nutre del colapso. Pues si hay colapso va a haber cero tontos que paguen 300€ en sus cursos. Así que él cae con todos

@decimos

Sin dar publicidad a la empresa. Encontré esto.


----------



## SaRmY (14 Abr 2022)

Con lo de Ucrania no andaría muy fino, pero con China sabe de lo que habla porque estuvo viviendo allí durante algunos años, que esto poca gente lo sabe.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (14 Abr 2022)

Una percepcion demasiado dramatica por parte del coronel. Su observacion es obvia y logica, de llegar a establecerse las medidas pertinaces para con la epidemia en todo el pais. Pese a ello, y estoy convencido de que no sera asi, el gobierno chino no seria capaz de sacrificar las necesidades de un mercado tan dependiente como el europeo.


----------



## f700b (14 Abr 2022)

Me alegraría


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Abr 2022)

quiero que nos vuelvan a confinar, que feliz que fui


----------



## ashe (14 Abr 2022)

Y estas cosas son la consecuencia del made in china que no se entiende sin el nepotismo liberal de caviar estilo Rallo con las deslocalizaciones


----------



## MICROLITO (14 Abr 2022)

se viene una gripe del poyyo vrutal o ke asen...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

*A *

_Briefing on analysis of documents related to US military and biological activities in Ukraine (March 31, 2022)_

**

DRONES UCRANIA BIOLABS GUERRA QUIMICA READY SIDITA VOLADOR
2.4K viewsClif High, 23:57]

_ MIRA LAS BOQUILLAS PARA SPRAYAR TOXICOS O ARMAS BIOQUIMICAS

UNA PROTEINA DE "ARN LGTB " QUE VUELA LOCAZAS A LA POBLACION CIVIL 












QUE FUERTE ME PARECE 




_​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Abr 2022)

*NO PODREIS ESCAPAR AL DRON DE TIRA LA PROTEINA LTGB CON PICADURA DE COBRA GAY *










*Y GRAFENO
( EN DOS SABORES LO TENEIS )*

*ITS BIBLICAL*

*REPENTIOS








*​


----------



## QueVuelve (14 Abr 2022)

El pichín<3 dijo:


> Yo vivo en china y ya te aseguro que el confinamiento va a durar hasta mediados de mayo.
> Se estan relajando medidas en shangai, pero en las ciudades de jiangsu que es la provincia que esta al lado de shangai siguen con restricciones a tope y cerrando barrios



Veo q hay unos cuantos millones, estáis cerrados al 100%?


----------



## sebboh (14 Abr 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> se viene una gripe del poyyo vrutal o ke asen...




en su canal hay mas sobre los ataques a las cadenas de distribucion, etc. (Aunque alguno dedicado a los granjeros de francia youtube se lo ha censurado xD)


----------



## Ratona001 (14 Abr 2022)

A veces pienso que el mundo es cíclico. Y que igual que con la peste negra que vino de China y se propagó en Europa por Italia. Que esto del Corona no es casualidad. Y que si la peste mermó 1/3 de la población europea, está mierda tendrá que hacer tarde o temprano lo mosmo


----------



## medion_no (14 Abr 2022)

Pos nada que estan empeñados en dar porculo, que no cojamos el coche y comer bichos. El cuento de siempre.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (14 Abr 2022)

He visto el video entero del libro de Pedro Baños. Un poco largo, pero merece la pena. La primera media hora de elogios y presentaciones, lo típico de estos actos. Después de esta sesión de abundante jabón entre amigos, viene lo que merece la pena. El coloquio muy interesante y el coronel deja de vez en cuando unos cuantos pildorazos que vendría que oyera nuestra repugnante y vomitiva clase política: Marruecos, Rusia, China, Estados Unidos, paraísos fiscales... Un pase de revista a la política internacional y al patético papel que está jugando España.


----------



## Romu (14 Abr 2022)

Pedro Baños .... Tiene pinta de rata de biblioteca más q de militar,...


----------



## cnk57 (14 Abr 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> A veces pienso que el mundo es cíclico. Y que igual que con la peste negra que vino de China y se propagó en Europa por Italia. Que esto del Corona no es casualidad. Y que si la peste mermó 1/3 de la población europea, está mierda tendrá que hacer tarde o temprano lo mosmo



Todo es cíclico. 
Hasta tu pensamiento: " a veces pienso que ..." (+) y a veces no lo piensas (-).


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (14 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo de saltarse con arietes se hizo muy, muy poco en comparación con China, y era cuando decían que estuviese la gente en casita y el personal montando fiestas porque ellos lo valían. Lo de registrar bolsas del súper no lo he visto (lo harían pero muy raro). Y si las multas eran tan grandes, era tan sencillo como hacer caso a lo que decían, que el confinamiento duro fue un par de meses a lo sumo.
> 
> ¿Te has olvidado ya de las UCIs a tope, gente que no tenía respiradores y no pudiendo conseguir mascarillas? ¿Es peor una multa de 600 euros o que tú o uno de tus padres no pueda conseguir un respirador para salvarle la vida?



Ya estamos.
Perdone pero que no hubiera material suficiente no era culpa de la población. 
Que alguien recibiera una multa -que luego se pudo recurrir porque se declararon inconstitucionales sendos estados de alarma- no salvó la vida a nadie.
A ver si nos dejamos ya de dar las gracias a quienes se pasaron nuestros derechos por el forro de los cataplines.
Si Vd. quiere autoconvencerse de que aquello salvó vidas, estupendo. Eso es otra cosa.
Los seiscientos pavos de multa a ciudadanos mileuristas por sandeces como ir a un super a pillar seis litros de leche (cuando por urgencia se compran como mucho un par...eso ha pasado en mi localidad) no ha servido más que para fastidiarle al susodicho su economía.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (14 Abr 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Vamos a ver majadero, soy guipuzcoano, no tengo ni de refilón familia en Argentina, si así fuese lo diría sin problema.
> 
> El de mi avatar ha sido de los pocos que ha sabido tratar a la inmundicia roja como tú.



Si uno de Bilbo nace donde le da la gana, un boludo nace donde caiga, así no tenga ni de refilón a ningún vasco que fuera a ejercer de _gashego_ en Bolulandia. Quien nace boludo muere boludo.

El de su avatar fue un milico experto en torturar, como todos los milicos pero, en cuanto se la vieron "con _inmundisia_ roja" en uniforme de gurka, se hicieron popó y pipí. Esa boludez, buscando ganarse a su población de boludos, haciendo que se olvidaran de la gravísima situación económica en la que dejaron a Bolulandia, y eso actuando de mamporreros del FMI, les salió cara. Insisto. No hace falta nacer en Bolulandia para ser boludo, reitero. Y usted es una buena muestra de _esho_. 









El FMI en la Argentina de la dictadura, la hiperinflación y el corralito


Su presencia en el país sudamericano está asociada a periodos de grandes crisis económicas




elpais.com


----------



## revisa esos digitos (14 Abr 2022)

Aqui teneis el fragmento ampliado y con buena calidad:


----------



## Sr. Breve (14 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Entonces no pasara nada.
> 
> Si Estulin,Pedro Baños,Turiel y Becerra dicen algo esque va a ocurrir lo contrario.



correcto

seguiremos con la decrepitud habitual y las calles tranquilas

no van a confinar a la gente


----------



## Sr. Breve (14 Abr 2022)

revisa esos digitos dijo:


> Aqui teneis el fragmento ampliado y con buena calidad:



parece el forero típico subnormal pacocalíptitco abre-hilos-de-mierda


----------



## teperico (14 Abr 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Compré acciones de Repsol a 6€ y estoy a punto de venderlas en 13,50€
> 
> No estaría mal repetir la operación



yo compré bitcoin a 200€ y estoy a punto de vender en 41000. No estaría mal repetrir la operación ^^


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Abr 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Uuuy qué consuelo.
> Está claro que ésto es otra pieza más del puzzle para llevarnos a la era medieval.
> 
> Lo que no me cuadra es la participación de China en todo ésto.



*
El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño, en vencer sin luchar .*

( General Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años )


----------



## -carrancas (27 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Pedro cuñao baños.
> 
> 
> No le llamaban el sargento vateres por nada.



suena a propaganda
ultimamente a este hombre no se porque se le esta denostando irracionalmente y esto suena a otra difamacion sin veracidad ninguna.

pero es muy posible que me equivoque y tienes la oportunidad de explicarnos eso un poco.
donde le llamaban asi? quienes? cuando? 
son cosas que no te compromete contarlas para nada, asi que si es cierto no tendras problema en contarnoslo.


----------

